# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ماذا تعلمـنا من المنتديـات

## mylife079

ماذا تعلمـنا من المنتديـات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
علمتنا الحياة الكثير 
وعلمتنا رفقة الأقلام الكثير الكثير
المنتديات مجتمع صغير 
يختصر الكثير من المسافات والزمن 
لنتعرف على بعضنا البعض .. نتدارس بعض .. نتعلم من بعض 
نتعلم قيم وثوابت ومباديء وآراء وأفكار .. وتصرفات 
نحمل فيها على عاتقنا مسؤولية كبيرة 
بأن نع** صورة مشرفة لديننا ، لبلادنا لشخصياتنا 
للقلم الذي نحمله بين أيدينا .. فيحمل عنا أفكارنا الى الملأ

تعلمنا من هذه الصحبة أن نكون أكثر وعياً 
نثق ونستبشر الخير في الجميع .ولكن للحذر هامش .. لابد منه



تعلمنا بأن هناك أخاً وأختاً لم تلدهم أمهاتنا برغم أننا لم نراهم ولم نستمع لأصواتهم 
ولكننا لا نستطيع الإستغناء عن شهامتهم وطيب قلوبهم

تعلمنا بأن القلم يرسم صورنا في عيون الأخرين 
ولكن .. يزوّقها أحياناً ببعض الرتوش التي تخفي عيوب الشكل والأخلاق 
علينا السعي حثيثاً بأن نجعل صورنا الحقيقية مطابقة لما ترسمه ريشة المنتديات 



تعلمنا بأن إحترام الآخرين لنا .. ما هو إلا نتيجة لإحترامنا لانفسنا .. أولاً ..فالمسيء لمن حوله .. قد أساء لنفسه ولتأريخ قلمه 
ولإسمه المستعار أو الحقيقي ..الذي ربما قضى سنواتٍ يبني فيه ويبلوره



تعلمنا بعض المرونة في التعامل
فلكيّ يكون لنا مكان بين صفحات المنتديات يجب أن نطبق مقولة(( لا تكن ليناً فتُعصر .. ولا يابساً فتُكسر ))



تعلمنا بأن كل دقيقة نبذلها بين الصفحات
بين قراءة أو كتابة أو ردود أو سعي لخدمة من حولنا
هي لا محالة مضافة لرصيدنا في قلوبهم العامرة بمخافة الله سبحانه



تعلمنا أن نناقش من يستحق النقاش 
ونعاتب من يقدر قيمة العتب 
ونجامل من يفرق بين المجاملة والطيبة 
ونشجع من ينظر الى تشجعينا بعين الرضا 
ونحتسب ونتوكل على الحي القيوم في كل إساءة فهي خير مما سبق كُله



تعلمنا أن كلمة شكر ورأي صادق بلا تجريح أو نفاق 
أول جسور بناء علاقات ثابتة وطيبة مع من يكرمونا ببث أفكارهم وأحاسيسهم بيننا دون غيرنا



( وتعلمت من صحبه الاقلام )

أن لا أحكم على شعب من فرد 
ولا على منتدى من شخص فيه 
ولا على إنسان من مجرد فكرة 
ولا على عُمْرٍ من لحظة واحدة

----------


## آلجوري

*فلتكن هذه أخلاقنا في صرحنا الشامخ .. 

أرجو من الكل الاطلاع ...

يعطيك العافية محمد ..



تم التثبيت ..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووور يا محمد على الكلام الرائع 

والله انك مزوق

يسلمووووووووو  عن جد حلو هالموضوع

----------


## abu zo3b

موضوع أكثر من رائع  :SnipeR (37): 

مشكووور عالمجهود الطيب

----------


## sa7am

هل سنجد يومآ اشخاص على خلق وثقافة منتدى الحصن او منتدى اليرموك.... الخ؟
الإنسان على خلق وتربية بيت واب ومدرسه وشارع ... نسبه وتناسب سيكون الشخص على اي من
هذه وهي الفتره التي يقضيها او قضاها هذا الشخص
في المدرسه ام الشارع ام البيت .. في النهايه فلترة الأب.
لكن هناك شي اكبر .. وهو المدرسه الثقافيه
كالواقعيه وغيرها من المدارس ... او الحزب
وافضلهن .... المدرسه الدينيه

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور

----------


## hossamhh2006

تعلمنا الصراحة

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hossamhh2006  
_تعلمنا الصراحة_


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كلام جميل وصادق
يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا زهرة المطر على المرور_

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]

تعلمنا بأن هناك أخاً وأختاً لم تلدهم أمهاتنا برغم أننا لم نراهم ولم نستمع لأصواتهم 
ولكننا لا نستطيع الإستغناء عن شهامتهم وطيب قلوبهم
 كلمات رائعة وصادقة 
يسلموا كتير [/align]

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووووووووو محمد على الطرح الاكثر من رائع :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## بياض الثلج

أخي الكريم كثير ما تعلمناه من تلك المنتديات ... 

لكن دعني أقل أننا رغم ما تعلمناه نبقى خلف شاشات صماء 
تصل لنا عبرها حروف اللغة العربية من أ- ي عن طريق كبسات الكترونية

فلنبقى متيقظين لهذا الأمر مهما تعلمنا ....

تقبل مروري المتأخر جدا ... :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

*شكراً للجميع على المرور*

----------


## العالي عالي

( وتعلمت من صحبه الاقلام )

أن لا أحكم على شعب من فرد 
ولا على منتدى من شخص فيه 
ولا على إنسان من مجرد فكرة 
ولا على عُمْرٍ من لحظة واحدة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

علمتنا الحياة الكثير 
وعلمتنا رفقة الأقلام الكثير الكثير
المنتديات مجتمع صغير 
يختصر الكثير من المسافات والزمن 
لنتعرف على بعضنا البعض .. نتدارس بعض .. نتعلم من بعض 
نتعلم قيم وثوابت ومباديء وآراء وأفكار .. وتصرفات 
نحمل فيها على عاتقنا مسؤولية كبيرة 
بأن نع** صورة مشرفة لديننا ، لبلادنا لشخصياتنا 
للقلم الذي نحمله بين أيدينا .. فيحمل عنا أفكارنا الى الملأ

تعلمنا من هذه الصحبة أن نكون أكثر وعياً 
نثق ونستبشر الخير في الجميع .ولكن للحذر هامش .. لابد منه


صحيح مع إحترامي الشديد للجميع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------


## ميس الريم

بارك الله فيك لمل كتبت 
نعم كتبت فابدعت يالها من كلمات 
وهيا لنرسم الصوره الجميله عن انفسنا بهذا المنتدى الرائع
تقبل مروري بود

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على مرورك الأروع ميس الريم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تعلمت إني أكون مسيطر على أعصاب بالمقابل لا أعتبر وجودي وعدمو واحد

----------


## mylife079

> تعلمت إني أكون مسيطر على أعصاب بالمقابل لا أعتبر وجودي وعدمو واحد


 
انت الخير والبركة عبدالله 

كلنا هون شخص واحد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انت الخير والبركة عبدالله 
> 
> كلنا هون شخص واحد


تسلم محمد هاي من وجهة نظرك انتا بس غيرك رأيهم غير

----------


## mylife079

> تسلم محمد هاي من وجهة نظرك انتا بس غيرك رأيهم غير


 

بتعرف تطنششششششششششششششششش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بتعرف تطنششششششششششششششششش


بهاي الحالة بالنسبة إلي متسحيل التطنيش

----------


## mylife079

طول بالك عبدالله

----------

